# 60x45x45cm



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

Hallo. 

I have just started this aquarium 2 weeks ago. 

Here is the details:
24w pl. 858 Narva "BioVital" and some western sunlight. 
2x small internal canister. Together about 500l/h

Ecological top soil under a mix of Akadama (Some clay gravel used for bonsai art) and fine gravel. 

Flora: 
Eleocharis Parvula.
Marsilea Hirsuta 
Bacopa sp.
Bacopa sp.
Ludwigia repens.
Rotala Rotundifolia.
Cryptocoryne sp.
Nymphaea zenkeri "lotus". 
Sagittaria subulata.
Vesicularia dubyana "java mos"
Alternanthera sessilis.
Bacopa Caroliniana.
Ludwigia Glandulosa.
Rotala sp green ?.
Cyperus Helferi.
Hydrocotyle leucocephala.
Ranunculus inundatus.
Anubias sp.
Microsorum pteropus "fingers".
Proserpinaca palustris "cuba"
Ludwigia repens "rubin".
Ammania gracilis. 
Mentha Aquatica maybe? 
and more... 

Fauna:
3.3.0 Poecilia reticulata "Venezuela, Caracas."
2.3.0 Heterandria Formosa.
2.3.? Neocaridina Heteropoda "Taiwan Pale Blue" 
0.0.? different snails  

I am hoping for a lot of emersed growth.


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)




----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)




----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful tank! Pics are fantastic! I love the stump DW! Subcribed!


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

bbehring said:


> Beautiful tank! Pics are fantastic! I love the stump DW! Subcribed!


 Thanks


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweet. Subscribed!


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

wet said:


> Sweet. Subscribed!


Thanks 

I will update with pictures soon. But it is a slowgrow, and I have trimmed it down, so it will probably be in a couple of weeks.

I have given away all of my p. reticulatas because they were to boring. Just standing there in the middle of the aquarium, waiting for the next bunch of youngsters to be born and eaten.

I am thinking about bying som Boraras Maculatus, and some Corydoras Pygmaeus.


----------



## nicolai vandhul (May 15, 2009)

Just an update. I´m gonna cut down the Alternanthera sessilis, to let some light down on the rotalas.

It´s a really slowgrow, and I´m thinking about making some diy yeast co2 and bying some fertilizers.

Update on the fish and shrimps. I now have around 100 shrimps, more than 20 Heterandria formosa, 5 otoes and 10 Boraras Brigittae.


----------

